
Facebook insiders sold more stock than usual in the second quarter - elvinyung
https://www.cnbc.com/2018/07/26/facebook-insiders-sold-more-stock-than-usual-in-the-second-quarter.html
======
elvinyung
Highlight:

> Of those 13.6 million shares sold by executives, the vast majority were
> offloaded by the company's founder and CEO, Mark Zuckerberg.

~~~
Plough_Jogger
I'd imagine the percentage of holdings sold by each respective insider is more
informative than the number of shares sold.

